# VP9 - slide lock issue



## Secretariate

Have a new VP 9 that does not lock back on a empty magazine. Tried 4 different OEMS with different loads. I'm an experienced enthusiast with many other models and have never had this happen with a new gun. I understand it's usually the magazines that cause this issue but not this time? Any ideas what may be the cause or solution? New member


----------



## denner

Just a thought, but if you are used to shooting Glocks and 1911s with a thumbs high and forward position on your handgun you may be having issues with your finger/thumb riding/accidently bumping the slide release and causing the pistol not to lock back on the last fired round. 


More than likely this is the issue especially with a new pistol and new magazines. I did have a NIB S&W Bodyguard 380 that needed cleaning with Hoppes to get the slide release working due to sticky packing oil.

If you rack the slide on an empty magazine does it lock to the rear?


----------



## Secretariate

I do understand your comment but I find it hard to believe I'm riding the release every time. I do normally shoot 1911s! 

I'll burn some more powder to test your theory. Thank you


----------



## VAMarine

Secretariate said:


> I do understand your comment but I find it hard to believe I'm riding the release every time. I do normally shoot 1911s!
> 
> I'll burn some more powder to test your theory. Thank you


The slide stop is located in two totally different places on those two guns, I am also included to belive you are riding the slide stop.

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## Secretariate

It rarely locks back on a empty mag when racked. I have cleaned it but can't say thoroughly. Seems logical as a possible cause. Thanks again


----------



## denner

Secretariate said:


> It rarely locks back on a empty mag when racked.


Mmm, interesting. So, the slide doesn't lock back everytime on an empty mag when manually racked and your thumbs or fingers aren't near the slide release?

Are you noticing the slide release to be sticky and/or not moving freely? This is what my Body guard 380 was doing until I cleaned out the packing oil from the slide release with a good dose of Hoppes, but of course the BG-380 is a micro pistol.


----------



## Secretariate

I cleaned it very well. It now locks back on a empty mag. Hoppes sure smells so good! I haven't yet fired but it seems to work as expected now. Will report back if it didn't fix. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## denner

Secretariate said:


> I cleaned it very well. It now locks back on a empty mag. Hoppes sure smells so good! I haven't yet fired but it seems to work as expected now. Will report back if it didn't fix.
> Much appreciated!


I likewise use Hoppe's #9 as an after shave on a big night out.:smt023


----------



## Secretariate

I have confirmed. It's not my thumb. It does not lock back on a fired, empty magazine. I've tried 4 different OEM magazines. The firearm has been thoroughly cleaned and oiled. My next thought is to take it to a qualified, experienced gunsmith. Hard to find in Southern MI. 

Or does anyone have experience with the HK factory authorized service centers? If there is such a thing.


----------



## VAMarine

Secretariate said:


> I have confirmed. It's not my thumb. It does not lock back on a fired, empty magazine. I've tried 4 different OEM magazines. The firearm has been thoroughly cleaned and oiled. My next thought is to take it to a qualified, experienced gunsmith. Hard to find in Southern MI.
> 
> Or does anyone have experience with the HK factory authorized service centers? If there is such a thing.


You should probably just call HK and send it back to them

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------

